# Plow guy needed for Cranston Providence line



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

contact me for info and I get the number. From what I'm told its a straight shot driveway


----------



## IRELANDMORTGAGE (Aug 17, 2005)

*Prov Plow*

I live in providence and would be happy to help. call or e-mail me.

Chris Ireland - cell (508) 801 -8573
e-mail [email protected] or [email protected]


----------

